# Livres audio et iCloud ??



## iSpawn (25 Avril 2021)

Bonjour 

J'ai importé un livre audio sur mon mac, mais il ne se synchronise pas sur mon ipad et mon iphone.
Les livres audio ne sont pas compatible avec iCloud ? ça fonctionne très bien avec les ebooks pourtant..

Merci d'avance de votre aide.


----------



## BeBopaLula75 (30 Janvier 2022)

Je relance. J'ai le même souci...


----------



## Gwen (30 Janvier 2022)

Les livres audio se synchronisent comme la musique, en connectant l’iPhone sur le Mac


----------

